# fall time bass



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

since it's sept and the water's gonna cool down 

what lures will bass hit on... even if it's live bait


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I do well with cranks in the fall.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I like cranks and floating rapalas(twitchin non-stop)! Also you cant go wrong w/ purple worm!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

it has been tough the past few (3ish) days. today I got one about 13.5 on a countdown rapala size 7 in rainbow trout. My brother got a nice one about 17.5 on a jackall aragon mid running crank half ounce jointed. Other than one other small cat for me and a couple more small ones (don't even remember what)for him that was it. What we need (rivers)is some rain to raise the water levels and stir up the water. at least thats how i like it, high and stained.

if it stays like this I'd say stuff off the bottom worked slowly like soft plastics. when the levels rise, cranks, suspending jerkbaits, sinking plugs like rattle traps countdown rapalas. My brother had a huge bass hit right at the canoe tonite on a spinnerbait(it splashed both of us pretty good). Probably a largemouth 4+ lbs. but never hooked up.

Now is when quantity goes down but quality goes up.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

White spinnerbaits and lipless cranks.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

leeabu has had the best advice thus far. might throw in a finesse worm or other soft plastic if things get tough or a shallow water crank, something that willmove some water


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

Ah yes, Fall. The absolute best time to catch a trophy smallmouth. I'm hoping more guys take up deer hunting. It will be college during the early hours, and smallmouth university in the evenings. If I listen real close I think I can hear a tractor in the distance.>BornToFish


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Shad immitating cranks in the river systems


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i love fall fishing i use pretty much the same stuff as i do in the summer. i got my biggest bass in the fall time 7lbs 22 inches. got it on a mid diving crankbait that was charcuse and white. Rapala


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

the past couple years ive use lizards w/some weight to keep them close to the bottom maybe 6" or so.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Flippin jigs and throwing shallow cranks in the backs of coves and creeks.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Big Minnies are a good live bait...my son and I did well this morning floating bass minnies around the edges of cattails in a private pond..my son got the biggest one at about 3lbs..ditto on the white spinnerbaits.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

find em (river smallies)when they are busting shad and it doesn't matter what you use, they will hit it! I was slaying them on rapala floating 13's, excalibur spit n images, matzuo poppers, didn't matter friday and saturday. 22 bw 13 and 19" (most were 15-16" and longer)including 5 bw 18&19". Gotta love being in the right spot at the right time (release water from dam and catching the river on the rise and UP HIGHER than its been for 2 months). Best 2 days smallie fishing in my life by far. Didn't realize it could be this good in columbus! At one point I got 3 over 14" in 3 consecutive casts!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

for smallmouths any crankbait that dives 1 foot to the bottom. could be a 1-3 foot diving crank on one day or in one spot but them the next a 4-6 diving crank.or just the old trusty huskey jerk. or a black and silver original floater (rapala) if the smallies are not hitting i trough a tube and pop it on the bottom slowly it works. i have my own tube rig that i like alot better than the other (sorry cant tell  ) 
i know thats alot lol but if you have those you will catch fish. 
i also have a go to bait fir smallies its a crank that looks like craw but its not a rebel or anything. just found it in my dads old tackle he never used it i liked so i used and now i love. sorry dont know who made it, it is black and white. i saw a blue one at the store that looked just like it but a lil bigger. cant remember who it was made by. Great lure.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

now I must ask about your tube rig. I don't do well on tubes but I don't like my tubes either. The only ones I've used are the berkly power tubes 4". I've seen venoms and other fatty tubes that look much better. Actually I've used zoom basic tubes 3.5" also.

oh yeah, I am totally on a rapala 11 and 13 kick right now. I caught a couple 10" smallies on the 13 this morning (black/silver). And a 12" largemouth (which I saw hit the lure).


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

we use powerbait tubes. Berkly. and thats pretty much it. also u have use riverside tubes those work for me.nice.


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

I can always catch smallies on A. Mepps Rooster Tail B. Rebel WeeCraw and C. 21/2 inch trout minnow. Honorable mention to spinnerbaits in varied colors - 2 blade.


----------

